# another off topic



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well after a night of torrential rain and storms, its off to the school summer fete for us, wellies and brollies at the ready YAY!!:rain::rain:

Have a fun day eveyone


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gorgeous here, gorgeous in Gran Canaria.....sometimes I think you made the wrong decision Jojo. Nice in Cártama they tell me. 

Enjoy the weekend guys. I will.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Lovely & sunny here in the unfashionable bit



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Gorgeous photos you posted Doggy....and why is it an "unfashionable" area?? I think you sound very happy there!!

Overcast here - hoping it won't rain later for the wedding - still I'll act as the sunset as I've been on the "moisturising lotion with a bit of fake tan" so I'll provide the warm orange glow lol!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just an aside, why does the server clock always seem to be so out??? Surely you're not all up at the crack of dawn (unlike Doggy for his photos and his coffee) posting??? Like this post - says 12.22, but it's 2.22....


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just go and check out that YOuTube karaoke vid that Andy Capp's just posted...it's soooo funny! (Title's got camel and cock in it - it won't be what you expect!!!)

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually the summer fete at the school wasnt bad, it didnt rain, but it was cloudy and that was nice actually, not too hot! lotsa cake stalls and stuff YUM!! I even had a go on the pony rides!!!! I enjoyed it and it was really busy too! great fun!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Gorgeous photos you posted Doggy....and why is it an "unfashionable" area?? I think you sound very happy there!!
> 
> Tally.xx


We are......'cos it is ........if you see what I mean


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Gorgeous here, gorgeous in Gran Canaria.....sometimes I think you made the wrong decision Jojo. Nice in Cártama they tell me.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys. I will.


You are sooo not in the GC!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> We are......'cos it is ........if you see what I mean
> 
> 
> Doggy



Yeah, Doggy!! I know what you mean - that's the way we like it too!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

This news makes my daddy back in Kent and me very happy. Well done the Gills!!!:clap2:

Players from Gillingham Football Club will take part in a victory parade through the streets of the Medway towns to celebrate their promotion.

The Gills dramatically beat Shrewsbury Town in the League Two play-off final at Wembley on Saturday following a 90th minute goal by striker Simeon Jackson.

Thousands of fans travelled to Wembley on Saturday to watch their team contest the League Two play-off final.

The result sees them promoted back to League One just one season after they had been relegated.

:cheer2: Tallulah.xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ref your hangover lol*



Tallulah said:


> This news makes my daddy back in Kent and me very happy. Well done the Gills!!!:clap2:
> 
> Players from Gillingham Football Club will take part in a victory parade through the streets of the Medway towns to celebrate their promotion.
> 
> ...


hows your head ? feel like youve had a good :boxing: kicking


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> hows your head ?


I'm all ears on this one!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> hows your head ? feel like youve had a good :boxing: kicking


Hello stranger!! Where you been? 

Tell you what, they sure do know how to party!! Too much food, too much drink. Brilliant time - boogying on down with hubby - so my back was suffering the next day. Must be getting old!! 

How's you, hon??

Tallulah.xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a happy man. A Gillingham fan since 1964 (first game 1-1 against Alex Jeffreys Doncaster) I had to beg the bar-owner keep the last five minutes on because there was some handball game coming on! So I missed the celebrations as we were treated to about 45 minutes of fat Germans warming up. That is NOT sport, guys! 

Forty years of pain with just the few glory years in the Championship - let's hope we are on our way back. The ONLY downside? We have to play Leeds Utd - there is NO love lost between us and them! 

Next season we go up again and then the season after we play Man Cxxx and Arsenal. How sweet???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> A Gillingham fan since 1964



 Thats the year I was born!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gee, you're old. Are you SURE you are not a grandmother?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Gee, you're old. Are you SURE you are not a grandmother?


Sadly I'm not allowed to be rude on here am I!!!!! However, you'll always be older!!!!!!!:lol::lol:
Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

FACTS - I can't dispute them!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hello stranger!! Where you been?
> 
> Tell you what, they sure do know how to party!! Too much food, too much drink. Brilliant time - boogying on down with hubby - so my back was suffering the next day. Must be getting old!!
> 
> ...


im ok just getting ready to go out for a family day at a local pub fete million kids on a bouncy castle etc etc mind u a few amber nectors and i may have a bounce myself 
27 degrees here happy days its beautiful today for once :clap2:
im always poping on but never seem to catch anyone just lately
bodypoping was u or breakdancing ? 
did u take your zimmer ?
old your not old your getting there though 
catch u lataz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> im ok just getting ready to go out for a family day at a local pub fete million kids on a bouncy castle etc etc mind u a few amber nectors and i may have a bounce myself
> 27 degrees here happy days its beautiful today for once :clap2:
> im always poping on but never seem to catch anyone just lately
> bodypoping was u or breakdancing ?
> ...



Of course its a bank holiday in the UK isnt it! Have fun all of you over there. The weather maybe nice there now, but you have thunderstorms forecast for later tee hee!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Sadly I'm not allowed to be rude on here am I!!!!! However, you'll always be older!!!!!!!:lol::lol:
> Jo xxx


`1965n for me jo so i cant stick up for u because guess what ?

you'll always be older 

mind u i look knackered u don't 
see ya lataz :tongue:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Of course its a bank holiday in the UK isnt it! Have fun all of you over there. The weather maybe nice there now, but you have thunderstorms forecast for later tee hee!!!
> 
> jo xxx


bog off see ya later :tongue::rain:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> im ok just getting ready to go out for a family day at a local pub fete million kids on a bouncy castle etc etc mind u a few amber nectors and i may have a bounce myself
> 27 degrees here happy days its beautiful today for once :clap2:
> im always poping on but never seem to catch anyone just lately
> bodypoping was u or breakdancing ?
> ...


ha bloody ha. 

It's been p-ing it down here, so enjoy the sun while you can cos it's changing for you!

Ever seen that Peter Kay thing where he took the mickey out of family weddings and discos??? A bit like that - jive bunny, grease, twist with some Spanish "get everyone on the floor" stuff as well. I tried my best at all of them! (I always dance better after a few....well, I think I do anyway!!lol!!!) We left at 3am and left them to it.
xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just an odd occurence. Leaving my front gate today, I had to stop the car to let a chap go by on a unicycle. Not something you see everyday in rural Spain. Tractors, donkeys, silly little electric cars - yes! But unicycles???!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Just an odd occurence. Leaving my front gate today, I had to stop the car to let a chap go by on a unicycle. Not something you see everyday in rural Spain. Tractors, donkeys, silly little electric cars - yes! But unicycles???!
> 
> Tally.xx


LOL, Maybe he was from a circus and practising???

there are lots of things I find that make my jaw drop open like that... I was walking back from our local shop the other day and turned the corner to be faced by a 100 or so goats wandering down the road!! I just had to stop and wait while they walked passed me, several of them trying to eat what was in my shopping bag!!!

And then the policemen on the costa who ride those funny stand-on wheelie things (dunno what they're called) they look really strange

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL, Maybe he was from a circus and practising???
> 
> there are lots of things I find that make my jaw drop open like that... I was walking back from our local shop the other day and turned the corner to be faced by a 100 or so goats wandering down the road!! I just had to stop and wait while they walked passed me, several of them trying to eat what was in my shopping bag!!!
> 
> ...


He's definitely from the village and usually favours a skateboard. Nutter!!! Well, times are hard, so I guess he's going to run away with the circus!!! Just not something you see everyday!!

Ooh - are they those two wheeled thingies, I think they're called Dareways or something and you can buy them in toy shops - my son wants one!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> He's definitely from the village and usually favours a skateboard. Nutter!!! Well, times are hard, so I guess he's going to run away with the circus!!! Just not something you see everyday!!
> 
> Ooh - are they those two wheeled thingies, I think they're called Dareways or something and you can buy them in toy shops - my son wants one!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


get him one and borrow it while he's at school, you could make friends with the unicyclist and ride around your village together... now that'd be a sight!!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> get him one and borrow it while he's at school, you could make friends with the unicyclist and ride around your village together... now that'd be a sight!!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh god, that'd freak out the old dears around here! Not as if they've got enough to gossip about already. The scandal it caused when I went blonde!!! Bit of a laugh really as they didn't recognise me and thought my OH had met someone else!!!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> He's definitely from the village and usually favours a skateboard. Nutter!!! Well, times are hard, so I guess he's going to run away with the circus!!! Just not something you see everyday!!
> 
> Ooh - are they those two wheeled thingies, I think they're called Dareways or something and you can buy them in toy shops - my son wants one!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Those two wheeled things, are called Segway's.:clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I've seen 'em advertised on telly here as dareway. Are they popular in UK too?? Thought they were a kids toy really - but apparently the Spanish cops use them on the Costas!! lol!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I've seen 'em advertised on telly here as dareway. Are they popular in UK too?? Thought they were a kids toy really - but apparently the Spanish cops use them on the Costas!! lol!!!


I'd never seen em before I came to Spain, but then i did live a sheltered life in the UK :eyebrows:, I wonder how much they are, my kids would love em!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd never seen em before I came to Spain, but then i did live a sheltered life in the UK :eyebrows:, I wonder how much they are, my kids would love em!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's if they could get you off it!!! I'd love one - I've already threatened to get a pair of rollerblades so I can go skating with them!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> That's if they could get you off it!!! I'd love one - I've already threatened to get a pair of rollerblades so I can go skating with them!!


I've just googled em... er, not this month, 150€ ish!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just googled em... er, not this month, 150€ ish!!!
> 
> jo xxx


x 3 in our case. Maybe if I'm a good girl this year, I'll get one from Santa!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> x 3 in our case. Maybe if I'm a good girl this year, I'll get one from Santa!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


the kids'll create if you get one and they dont!!!!:eyebrows:



Jo xxx


----------

